# Real Gold Dayton 72 stamped 225a with firestone tires



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a set of stamped Dayton wires 72 on firestone tires. They are 15 inch but there Gold in great cond have good firestone tires on them. I ship for the right price reply or message me real gold d's I also have in the box brand new Gold hex center and wrench!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicity said:


> I have a set of stamped Dayton wires 72 on firestone tires. They are 15 inch but there Gold in great cond have good firestone tires on them. I ship for the right price reply or message me real gold d's I also have in the box brand new Gold hex center and wrench!!


:wow: Price & Pic's Plz


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Make a decent offer need them gone these are real!! nice to brand new hex center with wrench rims old skool great cond!!


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

These crispy someone buy them lol


----------



## NVS65SS (Mar 8, 2009)

What are they,15x what? :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

205 60 r15 they 8 wide. I'm buyer and seller on eBay with great feedback.. These I traveled 3 hours each way for lol.. There just sittin here want them gone.. Tread on tires is 65 percent firestone


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

These are really nice I take offers not looking for to make money just break even that's not much!!


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

These are real daytons anyone want them?


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Make a offer need them gone!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicity said:


> Make a offer need them gone!!


PM Sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes ir


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

400 firm what I payed complete with new gold knockoff hex centers and new wrench.. Real 72 spoke Dayton stamped deep dish rims hard to find with tires.. No peeling great cond!! Great price I ship and I do buy and sell on eBay non of it bs these are great Dayton wires!! Selling them very cheap!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the texas gold plater from majestics dfw chapter is looking for some 15.8 daytons pm him


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

trade u for some roadsters 15 x7 gold and chrome with tires


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

doggy said:


> trade u for some roadsters 15 x7 gold and chrome with tires


Any pic's of the Roadster's:cheesy:


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

100 a wheel Dayton with centers that's a deal!!??


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

400 cash money old skool daytons


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

325 takes them


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Chicity said:


> 325 takes them


I Wish you was in Phoenix.........would be worth it to turn them into 13x7's...


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I hear ya


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I take paypal and I ship I'm making nothing off these want them gone asap but I have to get 325 without shipping. I ship cheapest way possible message me these are hard to find true real old school daytons


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Still have them


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Chicity said:


> I take paypal and I ship I'm making nothing off these want them gone asap but I have to get 325 without shipping. I ship cheapest way possible message me these are hard to find true real old school daytons


good price...where are you located?.How much is the shipping to Phoenix 85009 without tires???


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I get a price for you Monday ok


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Chicity said:


> I get a price for you Monday ok


Sounds Good.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

So i'm guessing your not wanting a local pickup with cash?:dunno: Could of picked up this past weekend or today already. If you've got another deal, thats cool just let me know.


----------



## qss33000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Chicity said:


> 325 takes them


I want buy it asap if it's still for sale. Please send me additional photos from each wheel to my email *stranger4151( @ )gmail.com *
and please PM me paypal address and tel number. It will be send to 46540 (Indiana).


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Chicity said:


> These crispy someone buy them lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I been away for a min forgot about these need them gone 290 rims and tires only real gold daytons


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry everyone I forgot about the thread I just need them gone!!


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Gss I emailed you I'm in Indiana to


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Need these gone!! There gold daytons 290 without shipping anyone all I hear is crickets lol


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Back to the top!


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Still have them 280 pick up or 290 paypal plus shipping tires be removed!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a couple pics i snapped when i picked up those ko's. I believe they're 15 x 8" wide rims. You should just pull them tires off and toss em, it'll make shipping easier. Maybe 20-40% tread left but that one is worn from rubbing on a fender and they all have cracks from dry rot.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah bro tires are shot I'm taking them off asap don't see many like these


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone want real daytons?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TOO BADD THEY 15'S


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> TOO BADD THEY 15'S


But they can be turned into 14x7's or 13x7's......If you have the know how..


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Actual daytons for 290?


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Real Dayton wires?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> I Wish you was in Phoenix.........would be worth it to turn them into 13x7's...


:yes:...:shh:


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Never thought it be hard to sell real gold daytons on here lol these legit all gold. It what it is there no 13s so people don't want 15s I guess


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Chicity said:


> Never thought it be hard to sell real gold daytons on here lol these legit all gold. It what it is there no 13s so people don't want 15s I guess


if this was 1990 you would be in business


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

No doubt there still nice rims though damn lol


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Still have them


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

215 paypal plus shipping takes them local pick up 200 chi town area


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicity said:


> These crispy someone buy them lol


:loco::buttkick:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicity said:


> 215 paypal plus shipping takes them local pick up 200 chi town area


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Sold!!!! Yaaaaa lol


----------

